# sleeper sofa



## kellyboy (Jul 30, 2013)

Any of you seasoned campers out there have a recommendation for a good sleeper sofa. The sleeper sofa I have now is your typical "break your back" type of sleeper sofa. I don't want to go test drive couches if you know what I mean. Wife wants our guests to be comfy.

Thanks


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

RV manufacturers are starting to use air mattresses, the heavy duty kind/air beds. Although I havent set ours up yet (Open Range), it's a framed bed that the air bed sits on top of. It stows underneath when not in use. If you're in the Houston area, the RV show is next month. Maybe you can get some ideas from the show.


----------

